# Grizzly G1017 12" Thickness Planer



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

Does anyone here own one of these planers? What are your pros and cons? There is a gentleman in my area that has one for sale on craigslist for $135. I have talked with him and he said that there was some room for negotiation. I know that this planer is a discontinued model and have read a few reviews about it but I can't seem to find very much about it. I am going to look at it tomorrow and I am curious to know what I need to look for as in parts that can be worn on these and what you think would be a reasonable offer for this planer.

Thanks 
Todd


----------

